# Two Russian winter-white dwarf hamsters



## manni (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,
As part of my PhD programme, I will need to conduct the field study overseas. So, I will be away from home for a few months, starting September 2010. I have two lovely Russian winter-white dwarf male hamsters, for which I have been caring for the past five months. I bought them as young babies from a breeder in Normandy, Surrey. They lived together in the same cage until they started fighting. I had to separate them a month-or-so later. Each of them now lives happily in his own cage 

Sadly, I will need to find a new home for them now. I will give them along with their cages and accessories. I am attaching a few pictures of one of them. His identical brother was sleeping at the time of the photo shoot and I didn't want to wake him up  Anyway, they are identical.

I live in Guildford, Surrey by the way.


----------



## manni (Apr 24, 2010)

These two little guys are RESERVED :001_rolleyes:


----------



## manni (Apr 24, 2010)

They have already settled in their new home now :001_cool:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That's good, they are gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------

